# How to tell if plants are overcrowded



## tenthirty (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi,

What are the signs that the plants are overcrowded?

Thanks in advance.......


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 16, 2012)

Do you mean like if they are too close together?


----------



## RedMan420 (Jul 16, 2012)

PM will set in overcrowded rooms,you will also get more vertical growth not horizontal.


----------



## Badmf (Jul 16, 2012)

How close are your plants, or post a pic.


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 16, 2012)

In my garden... I leave enough room for my hand to pass horizontally in between plants ....without touchin the leaves


----------



## shagalicious (Jul 16, 2012)

i don't let fans give more than half a leaf of coverage from 1 plant to the next
they touch but only by an inch or 3


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 16, 2012)

Shit my girls are all up in eachothers space! I feel so sloppy now...but I'm clean I swear


----------



## tenthirty (Jul 19, 2012)

It is a sog grow. The leaves sometimes touch the buds on the adjacent plants. They are more crowded now than in the pic.


----------



## bruza2010 (Jul 19, 2012)

hay mate did u not veg at all ? wat size were they wen they went to 12 /12 looks good


----------



## tree king (Jul 27, 2012)

there fine dont worry about it my plants are more crowded than that and i dont have problems


----------



## tenthirty (Jul 27, 2012)

These ones were about 2 days veg and about 20 to 26 inches tall. This coming run will have vegged for 9 or 10 days, smaller clones. We'll see how they do.


----------



## choop (Jul 28, 2012)

RedMan420 said:


> PM will set in overcrowded rooms,you will also get more vertical growth not horizontal.



i feel dumb for asking since I'm not a complete beginner and I've seen this terminology before on RIU, but what the hell is PM??? lol


----------



## greywind (Aug 3, 2012)

choop said:


> i feel dumb for asking since I'm not a complete beginner and I've seen this terminology before on RIU, but what the hell is PM??? lol


Powdery mildew maybe.


----------



## Guerilla Gardener (Aug 5, 2012)

When you cant fit any more in the room... its time to step away from the cloning gel!


----------



## past times (Aug 5, 2012)

Guerilla Gardener said:


> When you cant fit any more in the room... its time to step away from the cloning gel!


 haha

I tend to over crowd my room because it is so small. key is lots of air movement both on top and below canopy. That and be careful when you take the plants out. They gain support from eachother and dont build the strongest stock. Your buds will break the stems when you take them out if you dont stake them or hold them up when you take them out.

That and you need to lollipop bc with that much crowding no light is gonna reach the lower growth


----------



## calicat (Aug 5, 2012)

Usually if your fan leaves are running into eachother. Causes shading.


----------



## Guerilla Gardener (Aug 5, 2012)

past times said:


> haha
> 
> I tend to over crowd my room because it is so small. key is lots of air movement both on top and below canopy. That and be careful when you take the plants out. They gain support from eachother and dont build the strongest stock. Your buds will break the stems when you take them out if you dont stake them or hold them up when you take them out.
> 
> That and you need to lollipop bc with that much crowding no light is gonna reach the lower growth


Sounds like my method to a Tee! My last garden was 62 plants, all 3' tall under 2 1000 watters, one of which was on a mover. Key is air circulation under canopy. Like you said, the plants hold each other other until the last couple weeks in flower when I add stakes and ties.

If you are gonna do it... do it big.


----------



## largebuds (Aug 10, 2012)

past times said:


> haha
> 
> I tend to over crowd my room because it is so small. key is lots of air movement both on top and below canopy. That and be careful when you take the plants out. They gain support from eachother and dont build the strongest stock. Your buds will break the stems when you take them out if you dont stake them or hold them up when you take them out.
> 
> That and you need to lollipop bc with that much crowding no light is gonna reach the lower growth


good advice 

and would add 
if the plants are overcrowded the plants will compete for the light and stretch, the stems/branches become weak and the steams and branches rest on other plants,
the airflow is reduced and end up with a thinner canopy as the light penetration can't reach the lower parts of the plants so an less your plants are very short and you are 
doing a sog with 20 plants under a 600 you could reduce you yeild a lot 

well space plants are more likely to grow shorter and bushy with more bud sites and less stress and increase yeild if your only growing a few plants under hps imo

sog (over 20 plants) and scog ( 1-2 plants)need a thick canopy to get a better yeild


----------



## frontline (Dec 1, 2017)

Guerilla Gardener said:


> When you cant fit any more in the room... its time to step away from the cloning gel!


LMAO


----------



## rickyrozayyy (Dec 1, 2017)

Pull them dead leaves bruh.


----------



## Northernone666 (Aug 22, 2018)

Guerilla Gardener said:


> When you cant fit any more in the room... its time to step away from the cloning gel!


I like this one


----------

